# Fuel Temp Sensor FYI



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Just an FYI for all of us:

Nissan does indeed sell the Fuel Temperature Sensor separately from the Fuel Pressure Regulator. Previously, if the Temp Sensor went bad you had to purchase a completely new FPR at over $100.00.

The part number for the FTS is 22630-V5001. It is actually the exact same fuel temperature sensor located on the fuel rail of the Z32 300zx. I verified this with the guys out here at Universal Nissan.

The price of the part is $75, but they will sell it to you for $50-52 if you ask for a better price. I got mine for $40 total after tax, along with some other parts that I was purchasing.


----------

